# Stock .605 keyboard for 2nd init ROMs?



## phishfi (Jul 24, 2011)

Is there any way to get the stock 605 Droid x keyboard running on the 2nd init ROMs (MIUI in my case)?


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

All i you need to do is pull the apk from the zip here http://bit.ly/nsaAKQ
and then install the apk on miui


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry if this is older, but did anyone get this to work on MIUI? I tried and could not







(


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah this doesn't work


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

use root explorer to put it (correct me if im wrong) under /system/app and set permissions. not guaranteeing itll work but give it a try


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> use root explorer to put it (correct me if im wrong) under /system/app and set permissions. not guaranteeing itll work but give it a try


As I said I tryed it and it didnt :-(


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

I would imagine that the stock keyboard relies on Blur in some way. 2nd init doesnt have any blur, I dont think this will ever work.


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

-Jeff- said:


> I would imagine that the stock keyboard relies on Blur in some way. 2nd init doesnt have any blur, I dont think this will ever work.


Well somone could make it but they would have to hand make the app. Not worth it if you ask me lol but it is awesomezz but still lol. Sorry arguing with myself lol xD


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

PANCAKER said:


> Well somone could make it but they would have to hand make the app. Not worth it if you ask me lol but it is awesomezz but still lol. Sorry arguing with myself lol xD


I agree. I have always liked the stock keyboard. Inaccurate fingers.


----------

